# My Bish, Red Dragun



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I call her Red, because she is red, and I call her Dragun because they are cool.

Here she be, allbeit not much to see.

Angled shot:










Frontal shot, and yes I know the bumper is cracked, but I am trying to get StevenLK to sell me his lip lol:










A picture of my car's ass, and the couple of paint scrapes it beholds:










Interior trim painted Torch Red, with custom switch to control subs:










Picture of the thing that makes my car really loud:










My uberly clean engine bay (compared to before), with painted exhaust shroud and valve cover:










My recently completed subwoofer setup, hits really hard when I want it too, but I have it balanced with my speaker components as well for daily driving. Amp is underneath subwoofer box and all wiring is hidden:










And to fix that annoying rattle, the Gap Filler trick:










The trunk itself doesn't look very good right now, but it doesn't rattle at all. I plan to sand and prime it and paint it torch red as well on the inside.

*Future plans for my car in chronological order:*
Rota Subzero 15" Wheels White
Toyo Proxes T1-S Tires
Prothane Motor Mount Inserts
Active Tuning Rear STB
UR Ultra S Street Crank Pulley
KSport Coilovers
SHigSpeed Lower Control Arm Brace
Freedom Desgin Front STB
JGY Customs Friction LSD Tranny

*Turbo Setup Begins, stuff will be pieced together over time:*
HotShot Turbo Kit w/.035 oil restrictor and water coolant lines
VRS 3" Stainless Steel Cat-Back
Walbro 255lph Low Pressure Fuel Pump
Greddy Profec B Boost Controller
S14 240SX MAF/ Cobra MAF (Whichever I can get cheaper, hopefully the Cobra)
JWT Turbo Cams
JWT ECU


Please feel free to leave comments, good or bad. Also let me know if I am missing anything that I should get that will improve performance. I am skipping the NA experiment so I don't end up waisting a grand that could have been put towards a turbo.


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

its clean.. .the body is great!

you do need those coilovers
and i would ditch the NOS floor mats
and i am not really feeling the red console

But i am loving that exhaust fits it great!!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. Yes the paint on the car is very good. I have a ton of little dents though (original 11 year old paint). Also have a little spot from where a bastard shot my car with a BB gun and left an indention that has started to rust. I also want to get my windows tinted. I didn't buy the NOS mats... My bro did that when it was his car.

All of the trim in my car is Torch red, not just the console. It looks factory.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Update:

All hub caps removed, wheels painted flat black with clear coat:




























Headlights sanded and Meguires Plastx applied:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I've never seen cleaner hubcaps, that was a nice paint job!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

headlights look good, those wheels will work for now, some black rota slipstreams with a chrome lip would look sick once you get the $$


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks clean


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Update:
> All hub caps removed, wheels painted flat black with clear coat:


holy crap.....the memories that picture brings back. it almost brings a tear to my eye. looking good


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. I think I may be able to push new rims and tires off for longer... I actually think it looks pretty good too. Plus with the savings from the latter, I can buy stuff for my turbo project!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Sounds good. Why do you spell dragon "dragun"? Or is that on purpose..


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Just to be different... I like to put more emphasis on the draGUN part though.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

If I see that car around wichita I will chase you trying to wave at you or something :thumbup:


----------

